# Alexis guardó el revólver



## Luchjo

¡Estimados colegas! He aquí un extracto de _La Virgen de los sicarios. _¿_Guardare _es realmente una buena traducción de _guardar _o se equivocó el traductor?:

Alexis *guardó* el revólver, dio media vuelta y siguió caminando como si nada.
_Alexis *guardò *la pistola, fecce un altro mezzo giro e continuò a camminare, come se non fosse successo niente._​
​


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola Luchjo 

Direi "Alexis ripose/mise via/mise al sicuro ...", dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Necsus

Luchjo said:


> Alexis ripose/mise via/mise al sicuro la pistola, fec*c*e (un) altro mezzo giro e continuò a camminare, come se niente fosse.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Necsus!  
Non avevo nemmeno letto il resto della frase! 
Forse per "dar media vuelta" è meglio "tornare indietro" o "fare dietro front"


----------



## Necsus

Eh, non lo so, potrebbe essere anche si voltò", dipende dal contesto, che non c'è.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, probabimente è così, Necsus.
Ma in tal caso che differenza c'è tra "darse vuelta" e "dar media vuelta"?


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... questo è quanto dice lo Zanichelli:

• _dar media ‹vuelta›_  fare dietrofront;
• _dar una ‹vuelta›_  fare una passeggiata, passeggiare;
• _darse la ‹vuelta›_  girarsi;

quindi dovrebbe essere giusto il tuo "fece dietro front", anche se per farlo bisogna pur girarsi/voltarsi...
Sicuramente i madrelingua sapranno dircelo.


----------



## Ciprianus

Alexis mise via la rivoltella, tornò in dietro e continuò a camminare, come se niente fosse.


----------



## Necsus

Ciprianus said:


> Alexis mise via la rivoltella, tornò in dietro e continuò a camminare, come se niente fosse.


----------



## LACQUA 09

No, realmente no. Miró el revólver.


----------



## Necsus

LACQUA 09 said:


> No, realmente no. Miró el revólver.


Hola, LACQUA. En español _guardar_ = _mirar_?


----------



## LACQUA 09

Al revés!
guardare: mirar.
Leí mal tu enunciado!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necsus

Ahh, okay.


----------

